# ND CRP Losses



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Not sure if this has already been posted but thought this was some pretty good information on NOdak's CRP losses across the state..

I have a PDF file of the map from the NDGF that I can email if anyone would like to see it.. 
State Totals : (as of January 2, 2008)

- 16 counties with greater than 15% CRP loss
- 419,793.4 CRP Acres Lost 
- 12.4% Percent Loss 
- 655.9 Square Miles Lost


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Between now and 2012 you will see that number at least double unless ethonal takes a dive.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Here is to hoping that ethanopl from prairie grass and/or switchgrass comes around!!!!! :roll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

corn just hit $5.13 per bushel on the futures market, gold is at an all time high. fighting inflationary trends vs. dealing with the sub prime crisis does not bode well for the economy. hard to see how the fed can cut rates and not send us into an inflationary upward spiral. with the impending election, 2008 is going to be a pivotal year. hang on to your *** everyone!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

419K acres already lost, this is only the beginning..

I talked to a farmer this weekend who has about 800 acres of CRP and was debating on taking out.. Since his grandkids love to hunt they talked him out of doing it.. He had no idea what the impacts were until his Grandkids educated him on it..


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

> 419K acres already lost, this is only the beginning..


There is a good chance you are correct. But then I've always heard you can't loose what you never had. Fact is CRP is the Conservation RESERVE Program. It was never meant to be permanent, not unlike reserves on the bench of a ball game, ready when they are needed. With $10 wheat and $5 corn the market place is saying put in the reserves. If these prices, including energy, remain high, CRP will likely disappear as the global economy and growing population demand more production. As a hunter myself, I have enjoyed the benefits of more habitat and more abundant wildlife. As a farmer I can see that pheasants and deer, to which the public lays claim of ownership and often screams when the landowner charges for access, cannot compete with the economic potential of crops at these prices. I suspect we are seeing the end of another era, and will be saying "remember the good ole days" in the near future. I suspect all the squable over g/o, access, and nr hunters will go by the wayside with the new era as well. It has been a great run with world surpluses of commodities and thousands of acres of privately owned land in CRP. I hope I am wrong, but I suspect as our world changes the luxury of great hunting in ND may change as well.[/quote]


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

WASHINGTON - Wholesale inflation last year shot up by the largest amount in 26 years while retailers suffered their worst December shopping season in five years as mounting economic woes caused consumers to put away their wallets.

The Labor Department reported that wholesale inflation was up 6.3 percent for all of 2007, reflecting a huge increase for the year in various types of energy costs ranging from gasoline to home heating oil.

Meanwhile, retail sales fell by 0.4 percent in December, the worst showing in six months, the Commerce Department reported. Consumer confidence has plunged, reflecting the worsening housing slump and a lingering credit crisis.

For inflation, the year ended on a more positive note, with wholesale prices falling by 0.1 percent in December. That reflected decreasing costs last month for gasoline and other energy products. It was a significant slowdown after prices had soared by 3.2 percent in November, which had been the biggest one-month increase in 34 years.

The combination of rising inflation pressures and a weak economy represent a dilemma for the Federal Reserve over whether to cut rates to boost economic growth even at the risk of making inflation worse.

like i said.............2008 is going to be rough, not just for CRP acreage retention.


----------

